# Buddy Redcrow Rodwil



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

new to forum just wanted to introduce myself andshare a picture or 2 of my dog...Buddy!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw, he is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

ty very much


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW! Beautiful Doberman! He's a very good looking boy! More pictures pleaaaase!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome!

Buddy is a handsome boy!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

So handsome!! 

Yes, more pictures please!!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

ty everyone for the warm welcome...sorry if I am going pic crazy lol.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

He's a BIG boy! I want my next dobe to be a red one too! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! He is very handsome!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice looking Dobie.....I can tell you take great care of him!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome! What a beautiful boy!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

ty and appreciate compliments on Buddys look....its good feeding (RAW of course))...exercise....and training. Happy to say 3 weeks ago Buddy got his WAE (working aptitude evaluation) certificate from the Doberman Pinscher club of America. its basically a temperment test for dobermans...the dog its put in different situations (meeting a friendly stranger, walking across a crate... a can be rattled at him, starter pistol shot in the air and confronting a aggressive starnger, where he has to protect you then ) where he has to act accordingly on all of the situations or he fails, Buddy did great and was one of 6 out of 17 dogs that passed that day. So I defintely was a proud dad!!!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

sorry guys trying to see how to make the pics big ...so they dont need to be doubl












e clicked.






















ok got it now!!!YESSSS!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Now if I could just figure it out. I can't even get on period. Nice looking dog by the way, welcome to the sight.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

TY Herzo...and what I am doing is bringing over my pics from photobucket..just copying the IMG...from photobucket.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Buddy is quite the looker!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I can't remember what I have, came with the camera. I have to get my husband to help me. And that's not always easy as he is mostly not here when I'm on.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

just A few new pics guys....just sharing..lol


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Love the head of your dog! do you have videos os his trainings?


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

BRT said:


> Love the head of your dog! do you have videos os his trainings?


 no videos yet but working on it....and ty!!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Man.. he is just GORGEOUS! I looooooooove this dog!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thats a handsome dog you have there, sir! He looks very squeezable.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh so very handsome fellow.


----------

